
What are five things you hate about your favorite language? - orange8
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/282329/what-are-five-things-you-hate-about-your-favorite-language
======
arthurcolle
"Closed as off-topic"

Never change, StackOverflow - most consistent moderation in the past decade.

~~~
artsyca
Damn you Stack Overflow -- well what I hate about my favourite language is all
the noobs who think they know what they're doing who don't even know how to
compose a commit in the imperative

